# mmmm shoes.



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2007)

I think I'm in love. Peeps are NEVER comfortable to me, ever. 

Yeah, I know I need a pedi, but climbing + pedis = wasted money.


----------



## gabi1129 (Aug 1, 2007)

those are hot!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 1, 2007)

Those _are_ hot, Shimmer!


----------



## mello (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, those shoes are gorgeous. 
Where did you get them?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow!  Those are hot, so are those legs!  Everything about you screams hotness Shimmer!!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 1, 2007)

love those!!! how do they feel?


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 1, 2007)

oh GIRRRLLLLL! woo hoo! those are slammin!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Aug 1, 2007)

I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant!


----------



## frocher (Aug 1, 2007)

Those shoes are damn sexy.


----------



## KAIA (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Wow!  Those are hot, so are those legs!  Everything about you screams hotness Shimmer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think exactly the same! Those legs look sooo hot!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_those are hot!_

 
I LOVE them. They were still there, the LAST ONES in the store. I grabbed hollering MINEMINEMINE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Those are hot, Shimmer!_

 
Thanks luv. I've NEVER owned anything leopard print before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mello* 

 
_Wow, those shoes are gorgeous. 
Where did you get them?_

 
Ross. But they're Joey brand, so I'm sure you can get them elsewhere.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Wow!  Those are hot, so are those legs!  Everything about you screams hotness Shimmer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Thanks babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I just got back from climbing, they're rather ooky right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_love those!!! how do they feel?_

 
They're actually quite comfortable. I probably, before walking on a tile floor too much, want to scuff the bottoms, because they feel a little slick, but otherwise, despite my ankle, really nice!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_oh GIRRRLLLLL! woo hoo! those are slammin!!!!_

 
Those are the ones I told you about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant!_

 
I loooove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Those shoes are damn sexy._

 
I thought so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're my new f-me heels.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_I think exactly the same! Those legs look sooo hot!_

 




Thanks babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My right ankle is still really swollen, you can tell in the pic. :/


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 2, 2007)

I love ROSS! I was there today and got 2 shirts and a pair of Limited shorts for $36. Those shoes were a great find, Shimmer.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow I love those!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I love ROSS! I was there today and got 2 shirts and a pair of Limited shorts for $36. Those shoes were a great find, Shimmer._

 
I KNOOOOWWW! I got school clothes for my three oldest last year for UNDER a hundred bucks, jeans, shirts, all of it. Only thing I didn't buy was shoes. Can you BELIEVE that???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_Wow I love those!_

 
Me too! Hubby hasn't seen them yet, I'll wait til he takes me to lunch again to wear them.


----------



## xJUDYx (Aug 2, 2007)

those are ferocious! i want a pair toO! lol


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 2, 2007)

Honestly, those shoes + that deep red mane of yours = fierce!


----------



## lipshock (Aug 2, 2007)

Shimmer, you got those shoes at Ross?!  I need to haul ass there quick and see if I can find some great items like you.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 2, 2007)

People always talk about Ross but they don't have one where I live or I don't think they do..
Anyway, those shoes are hot, I'm obsessed with leopard print right now(or is that cheetah?)


----------



## RoseLee (Aug 2, 2007)

Those shoes are so cute.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_those are ferocious! i want a pair toO! lol_

 
lol I saw them, didn't get them, went back, and grabbed the last pair from that particular store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Honestly, those shoes + that deep red mane of yours = fierce!_

 
 oooo good point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I want a green top to wear with them. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Shimmer, you got those shoes at Ross?!  I need to haul ass there quick and see if I can find some great items like you._

 
I did indeed procure them from the store in question. Burlington is another option, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_People always talk about Ross but they don't have one where I live or I don't think they do..
Anyway, those shoes are hot, I'm obsessed with leopard print right now(or is that cheetah?)_

 
Um. It's feline and it's spotted...I have no idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check their website, you may have one closer than you think...and like I said, Burlington is another option. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseLee* 

 
_Those shoes are so cute._

 
I'm diggin' 'em.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 5, 2007)

omg those shoes are HOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and peep toes are never comfortable on me, either.  but how does those feel?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 5, 2007)

They're actually really comfortable, surprisingly enough.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Aug 5, 2007)

Love your shoes!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 5, 2007)

I l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ve Ross, Tj Maxx, Marshalls, and etc... i love how your shoes have the color red in it... Smoking hott!! 

I got these Nine West pumps at Tj Maxx only $20 bucks :dancey:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i took it myself, but some how the picture came out photoshop looking rofl


----------



## red (Aug 5, 2007)

muy caliente baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



beautiful legs!


----------

